# kaufberatung 24 zoll monitor



## Alex91 (15. Juni 2009)

hey ich hab mir vor nen 24 zoll monitor für max. 500 euro zu kaufen.
ich brauch den fürs zockn und um filme zu schaun.

hab mal bei prad weng nach tests geschaut und 2 monitore gefunden:

- HP Pavilion w2408h
- NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³

sind die zu empfehlen??

warum sind die tests bei chip ganz anders ausgefallen wie bei prad??
ist der test nur veraltet?

Auf einen Blick: Plätze 1 – 5 - Im Test: 10 TFT-Monitore mit 24-Zoll - CHIP Online

welchem test soll ich glauben?

mfg


----------



## Darth (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann Dir zwar nichts zu den Tests sagen, aber ich habe mir am Wochenende den Samsung Syncmaster T240 zugelegt.
Bei Amazon für 248,-

Das Gerät bietet Full HD Auflösung, hat DVI, VBG und HDMI-Anschluss und sieht auch noch ansehnlich aus.
Das Bild ist auch klasse, wobei ich bisher keine Filme per HDMI gesehen habe, aber ich werde die Woche mal die PS3 anschließen und mir das ansehen.
Für mich ist der T240 ein klasse Gerät und einen Blick wert.

Gruss,
Darth


----------



## CRAZYMANN (15. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin

ich schließe mich mein Vorredner an ich hab zwar nur 22 zoll Version aber trotzdem zu empfehlen.
Schönes bild, keine Problem bei spielen, gute Einstellung Möglichkeiten


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Juni 2009)

ich kann vom asus vh242 nur gutes berichten kostet so 200€.


----------



## Alex91 (15. Juni 2009)

danke mal für die schnellen antworten...
sind die monitore die ich aufgeführt habe denn zum zocken auch gut geeignet, oder ist das reaktionsverhalten zu schlecht dafür?
ich möcht hald relativ gute grafik fürs filme schaun und gute reaktionszeiten beim spielen


----------



## lazy (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe selbst einen Samsung 2433BW und bin damit rundum zufrieden. Auch haben viele Freunde Samsung Monitore und sind damit vollkommen zufrieden, ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Geh auf jeden Fall vorher in einen Laden und schaue dir den Monitor da an, manchmal haben vielversprechende Monitore ein echt schlechtes Bild!

MfG lazy


----------



## Igel (16. Juni 2009)

Der chip Test ist ziemlich alt. Prad testet sehr gut. Ich habe den Test des NEC auch gelesen und will mir diesen auch anschaffen. Ich denke der ist voll spieletauglich da der Input-Lag kaum vorhanden ist. Zum reinen spielen ist sicherlich ein TN-Panel besser, aber für den Rest ist es halt nicht so gut. PVA und I-SPS liefern einfach sehr viel bessere Farbern außerdem snd die Blinkwinkel deutlich größer so das auch andere mitreinschauen können. Bei TN geht das nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## Alex91 (16. Juni 2009)

mhh... und was haltet ihr von dem: LG Flatron W2600HP  .... 2 zoll nummern größer?

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2600HP

der is hald weng billiger in der anschaffung und hat auch kein TN panel


----------



## kvlfliege (16. Juni 2009)

Hi, wenn du einen 16:10 24er ohne Klavierlack suchst, dann nimm den  BenQ G2400T. Der hat VGA, DVI, HDMI und 1920 x 1200 Hier ein Test: PRAD | Testbericht BenQ G2400WT  Kann den echt nur empfehlen....habe ihn vor vier Wochen für 223 Euro gekauft!


----------



## Alex91 (16. Juni 2009)

hab grade gesehn, dass der LG Flatron W2600HP genausoviel kostet wie der NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³.  bei ebay is leider auch kei billigerer preis als in den onlineshops zu finden.
weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man die gebraucht kaufen kann?


----------



## nVIDIA (17. Juni 2009)

Der NEC Multisync 24WMGX³ für ca. 500 Euro ist auch von mir zu empfehlen. Hat eine Reaktionszeit von 21 ms, sehr gute Bildschärfe und eine Helligkeit von 104 bis 485 cd/m² (der höchste Regelbereich bei den 24") und dabei ist sogar eine Fernbedienung!


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2009)

Ich werfe den hier mal in den Raum: Dell Ultrasharp 2408WFP
Link: Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Alex91 (18. Juni 2009)

naja der ultrasharp is wohl doch weng zu teuer für das was er kann.... und fürs zockn sei der auch nich so gut geeignet


----------



## Fabian (18. Juni 2009)

Samsung T240/HD oder Iyama Pro Light 24"


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (18. Juni 2009)

wenn du ein wenig wartest, dann schreib ich dir so eine grobe meinung vom T240, diesenw erde ich mir entweder wenn es zeitlich noch geht heute, oder morgen bestellen, ich rechne damit das er spätestens dienstag da ist, also kannst du am mittwoch damit rechnen das ich dir so eine kleine zusammenfassung schreibe  und ich leg eigentlich viel wert auf gute farbe, und schnelle reaktionszeit, auch wenn ich hier noch mit ner 17" röhren-gurke rumeier  tfts seien ja nicht so gut in farben/reaktionszeit wie röhren, mal sehen ob sich das bestätigt, da ich auch viel ego-shooter und racing games spiele, wird der monitor was zu tun kriegen..... wenn du interesse hast dann schreib ich hier ins forum so ne kleines review wie der wechsel war, und ob der monitor was taugt


----------



## Naumo (18. Juni 2009)

es kommt drauf an was man mag...
ich bin eher der freund von 16:10 als 16:9
ich hab den HP w2228h schon seit über einem halben jahr! 
reicht vollkommen  24" is natürlich noch ne nummer besser weil größer aber man muss auch bedenken dass dann das system bei spielen richtig ausgelegt sein muss.. der 22" monitor hat 1680x1050.. die 24" haben dann schon 1920x1200 bei 16:10 und FullHD bei 16:9.. da muss die grafikkarte auch nochmal ran...


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2009)

Alex91 schrieb:


> naja der ultrasharp is wohl doch weng zu teuer für das was er kann.... und fürs zockn sei der auch nich so gut geeignet



Ich zocke auf dem und bin sehr zufrieden. Kein nachziehen oder aehnliches. Mit DisplayPort ist er mit der guenstigste.


----------

